# Help! Key Stuck in Ignition



## ruthworks (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello People,
I'm a newbie to this forum and I could use some expert advise.
I recently acquired a 90 Stanza and it is a great little car.
The other night, I missed the slot for the key (I think that there is a cowling or shrowd missing from around the ignition switch) and inadvertantly put the key in next to the lock/release button on the ignition. I then put it in the right place...started the car...but when I turned the car off, I could not get the key out. The release button doesn't seem to do anything. I've sprayed a little WD40 in the slot...but still nothing.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks,
~Pam


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

You probably have to just keep wiggling it little by little till it finds just the right spot so it can release. Sounds like you probably damaged the grooves so it's catching on the way out. Just be patient and keep wiggling and apply very slight pressure while pulling and see if you can free it up. Only other suggestion would be to call a locksmith.


----------



## KERMIT42 (Dec 28, 2013)

hey having the same sort of problem with daughters Nissan pulsar, can't key out. tried wriggling everything but can't get it out. HELP HELP


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

KERMIT42 said:


> hey having the same sort of problem with daughters Nissan pulsar, can't key out. tried wriggling everything but can't get it out. HELP HELP


Try turning the steering wheel a little to see if it unlocks. If that doesn't work, you may have a bad ignition lock.


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> Try turning the steering wheel a little to see if it unlocks. If that doesn't work, you may have a bad ignition lock.


Turn wheel a bit and hold while trying to wiggle out the key. Maybe a bent key as well. Don't pull hard enough to damage or you will be really stuck. In addition, some vehicles have a release button next to key....says push on it or beside it, if this make vehicle has this you need to push that button befort the key will release....another thought would be to wiggle transmission lever...maybe not fully engaged in park then try again.


----------



## newave (Sep 4, 2015)

have you looked for a blown fuse 
I noticed when I pulled the fuse for the key. It no longer releases


----------



## jimbosz28 (Oct 9, 2015)

ruthworks said:


> Hello People,
> I'm a newbie to this forum and I could use some expert advise.
> I recently acquired a 90 Stanza and it is a great little car.
> The other night, I missed the slot for the key (I think that there is a cowling or shrowd missing from around the ignition switch) and inadvertantly put the key in next to the lock/release button on the ignition. I then put it in the right place...started the car...but when I turned the car off, I could not get the key out. The release button doesn't seem to do anything. I've sprayed a little WD40 in the slot...but still nothing.
> ...


if it is auto trans lift the cover around the shifter .down on the right hand side is a park safty switch .with your right hand and in park reach down lift the park switch up push the button and turn the key i hope i helped you jimbosz28


----------



## jimbosz28 (Oct 9, 2015)

if it is auto trans lift the cover around the shifter .down on the right hand side is a park safety switch .with your right hand and in park reach down lift the park switch up push the button and turn the key i hope i helped you jimbosz28


----------

